# Hitch Carrier



## Bayman0625

Wondering if anyone has a hitch carrier they use for moving their snowblower around? I have the 1028 so it is a little wider than most of the carriers I can find. I found one at Home Depot (https://www.homedepot.ca/product/erickson-deluxe-aluminum-cargo-carrier-with-ramp/1001122894?eid=PS_GOOGLE_D25%20-%20E-Comm_GGL_Shopping_PLA_EN_Tools_Tools_PLA_EN__PRODUCT_GROUP_aud-765569715521la-313322058916&gclsrc=aw.ds&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8pGqj_WU5wIVhsDACh27-QQJEAYYASABEgLO3fD_BwE) but it is only rated for 400 lbs and I am pretty sure the 1028 is 376 lbs dry so it is pushing the limits for sure. Anyone else have anything they can recommend? I had a truck the first two winters I had the snowblower but sold it when we had a baby on the way.

Also, just in case anyone is new here and considering a Yamaha snowblower and wondering how they handle the deep snow. We just had a blizzard that dumped almost 100 cms(3+ feet) of snow and that is without drifts (I had some that were pushing 6 or 7 feet tall plus 7 feet of plow run off and the 1028 handled it like a **** champ. I will never have a different brand snowblower as long as I live in Newfoundland.


----------



## Oneacer

Here I s one 30 inch wide ….

https://www.discountramps.com/hitch...EBdUE7X7MOGqcIxaTEHww7rGZZGIrSYhoCek8QAvD_BwE

There are many out there, and you will have to back it on using these fold up ramps, and the length is another concern for these hitch type carriers.


----------



## Oneacer

I myself am fortunate to have and use an aluminum trailer for the past 30 years, which I use for any equipment movement.


----------



## toromike

A small trailer might be a solution, and it would be useful for other small hauling jobs. Maybe you could find something like this in your area.
https://www.harborfreight.com/1090-lb-capacity-40-12-in-x-48-in-utility-trailer-62645.html
I have a 4x8 utility trailer that I have had for 40 years, and I'm glad I have it.


----------



## db130

I have the Harbor Freight version that is supposedly rated for 500 lbs and its effective cargo width is 28 inches, so it can fit a 26" bucket with skid shoes that protrude an inch out from each side. I suppose if I took the skid shoes off, then it may also fit a 28" bucket, but it would be a tight squeeze.

Here's a Snapper 826 in tow:










And a Husqvarna 926E:


----------



## Oneacer

@toro,

I am in agreement with you. Even a small trailer would be much more useful.

Although, some people do not know how to operate a vehicle with a trailer, and don't know how to maneuver with one attached.


----------



## Dauntae

I’d like to find a carrier myself, have a nice trailer and a truck but the truck requires ramps and it’s quit a drop off the truck and in snowy conditions far from ideal and the trailer is nice but when going to a area needing clearing parking the truck is tough but can park in the snow but add a extra 14’ to the back of the truck and it’s becomes a PITA real fast so a carrier would fit my needs erfectly. Now to find the best priced one.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I have a 5X8 trailer and it's come in so handy for so many things other than fueling my obsession for snowblowers and riding mowers.
Mine is a hand me down, well built steel trailer and I've been looking for a 10' aluminum for a couple years. With the 8' I can barely get a riding mower with tiller on.
Used aluminum rarely comes up for sale in this area and when it does they want top $$$a. This steel one is getting harder and harder to maneuver with each passing year.
I did do new tires and some paint two years ago.

I agree with oneacer and I'm one of those people who can't back a trailer up for love or money. I think part or the problem is the trailer is narrower than the Escape and by the time I see it and start to correct it's already too far over.
I have backed it down my 300' driveway but usually there are a couple of pulling forward maneuvers to get it straightened out to keep it on track. :wink2:


----------



## Bayman0625

Dauntae said:


> I’d like to find a carrier myself, have a nice trailer and a truck but the truck requires ramps and it’s quit a drop off the truck and in snowy conditions far from ideal and the trailer is nice but when going to a area needing clearing parking the truck is tough but can park in the snow but add a extra 14’ to the back of the truck and it’s becomes a PITA real fast so a carrier would fit my needs erfectly. Now to find the best priced one.


I think the carrier is my bets option too. The trailer would make it hard to get around when there is deeper snow down and that defeats the purpose of having one. The heavier duty ones I can find don't seem to be available in Canada especially in Newfoundland so that is my next concern. The hunt continues


----------



## TD-Max

I've been intrigued by these carriers for quick and simple transport without having to drag a wheeled trailer around or ramp high into the truck bed. I have full size 3500 series trucks but having the simplicity.. 

Ideally a it would have a tilt and a short ramp, but this one looks pretty decent:

https://www.amazon.com/CURT-18112-Aluminum-Carrier-Receiver/dp/B07VFQ1QVP/ref=sr_1_3?hvadid=78477758615033&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&hvqmt=b&keywords=curt+18153+500+lbs+capacity+basket+trailer+hitch+cargo+carrier&qid=1579623604&sr=8-3


One key drawback that I can see is exposure to the road salt spray unless covered...


----------



## JayzAuto1

Kiss, Maybe try a couple of the Orange Plastic plow sticks ( The ones on the corners of snow plows), mounted at the back of the trailer..... Mounted at a slight angle on the back corners. That'll help locate the very rear of the trailer and give you a chance to correct it, Before it gets sideways on you.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## RedOctobyr

It's basic and ugly, but I really like having my little utility trailer. It's great for some stuff. But I do admit that a cargo carrier would be easier for backing up, etc. And the prospect of driving a trailer in snowy conditions seems extra-intimidating. Of course, snowmobile users do that all the time, so it must be OK. 

An aluminum trailer would be even nicer, and would presumably last a long time. The main benefit to mine was it was cheap, and a way to see if a trailer would be helpful  It has been, so when it needs to be replaced, I'll increase the budget. 

Cargo carriers seem pretty cool, and some are quite reasonably priced. Extra carrying capacity, while still being easy to back up, sounds nice. 

But with something like 300+ (400+?) pounds hanging cantilevered off the receiver, do you need a really heavy-duty receiver? I'd expect that's maybe more/"worse" than a typical tongue weight situation. Just looked up the class 3 hitch on my RAV4 (obviously not some big solid truck), it lists 525 lbs tongue weight max. But that's presumably at the ball. Here, the carrier weight is maybe another 1.5-2 feet from the receiver? I guess it would just make me a bit nervous. But I admittedly have no experience with them, and am happy to learn.


----------



## cpchriste

I had a harbor freight carrier crack off going down the freeway. It didnt escape but a lot of sparks were involved. NOT overloaded.


----------



## contender

I bought this one at Princess Auto, here in Ontario... i installed some add ons....


----------



## RedOctobyr

Very nice!


----------



## Bayman0625

contender said:


> I bought this one at Princess Auto, here in Ontario... i installed some add ons....


That's a nice looking carrier. How do you find it? What's the weight running it? And the width of the inside? Any chance you have a link from the Princess Auto site?


----------



## YamaNewf

Once at princess auto on half price. I think it's going for $139. It's steel though.


----------



## snoopy152

Bayman0625 said:


> Wondering if anyone has a hitch carrier they use for moving their snowblower around? I have the 1028 so it is a little wider than most of the carriers I can find. I found one at Home Depot (https://www.homedepot.ca/product/erickson-deluxe-aluminum-cargo-carrier-with-ramp/1001122894?eid=PS_GOOGLE_D25%20-%20E-Comm_GGL_Shopping_PLA_EN_Tools_Tools_PLA_EN__PRODUCT_GROUP_aud-765569715521la-313322058916&gclsrc=aw.ds&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8pGqj_WU5wIVhsDACh27-QQJEAYYASABEgLO3fD_BwE) but it is only rated for 400 lbs and I am pretty sure the 1028 is 376 lbs dry so it is pushing the limits for sure. Anyone else have anything they can recommend? I had a truck the first two winters I had the snowblower but sold it when we had a baby on the way.
> 
> Also, just in case anyone is new here and considering a Yamaha snowblower and wondering how they handle the deep snow. We just had a blizzard that dumped almost 100 cms(3+ feet) of snow and that is without drifts (I had some that were pushing 6 or 7 feet tall plus 7 feet of plow run off and the 1028 handled it like a **** champ. I will never have a different brand snowblower as long as I live in Newfoundland.


Hi, 
Princess Auto used to have a few of these hitch-carriers in stock. Not sure if they have the size /capacity you're looking for. I don't have one but I'm thinking of getting one because they seem good for quick and easy on/off loading of a snowblower and lawnmowers... I currently have ramps for my pickup but they require a lot of space for on/offloading, which means a much large parking footprint. This is frequently a pain if you're dropping the machine off a on busy or snow-congested street.


I have a Yamaha, YS928J.... Good snowblower but parts are ridiculously expensive. I recently bought a few shear bolts for auger and impeller shaft - $73... Really??? Speaking of which... Does anyone know if Honda shear-bolts are compatible with Yamaha snowblowers?


----------



## contender

I am currently 200 miles from that carrier, but have a file on my phone, that says it is 50 "X 30.25 " , p/n 8726929, I paid $229.99 last January. Light enough, that this, North of 70 guy, has no trouble installing it.....


----------



## Dauntae

Came across this one and seems to have extra support braces a lot of them seem to be missing, not a bad price either.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01C5FHEEW/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bisonp

cpchriste said:


> I had a harbor freight carrier crack off going down the freeway. It didnt escape but a lot of sparks were involved. NOT overloaded.



When I look at those, that would be my concern. I'm no engineer, but my gut tells me that 400+ pounds bouncing around at the end of that is not a good idea. Especially with how spotty Chinese material and weld quality is. 




YamaNewf said:


> Once at princess auto on half price. I think it's going for $139. It's steel though.



If I were going to have 400 pounds bouncing around back there, steel would be my choice. It is less likely to fail catastrophically and is better suited for repeated strain. In either case, I wouldn't be buying the cheapest rack I could find.


----------



## db130

As always, YMMV with Harbor Freight products, so take it for what it's worth. I've had my Harbor Freight carrier for over six years now and have hauled quite snowblowers with it, including an Ariens 924 series on a 200-mile trip.

The heaviest snowblower so far was my Bolens 824 which is listed at 295 lbs.


----------

